

Flynn (open source PaaS) 90% funded, only a day left... - rdsubhas

[Flynn](https:&#x2F;&#x2F;flynn.io&#x2F;), an open-source PaaS (similar to Heroku), and from the creator of [Dokku](https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;progrium&#x2F;dokku), is close to 90% funded, and is inching slowly on its last day. Can we help give it some attention...?
======
argonaut
Important to note that this is not like Kickstarter. It's not an all-or-
nothing fundraiser. Any funds contributed will go through.

------
gabrtv
Contributed.

------
arielpts
Contributed!

------
googamooga
Contributed

